

Microsoft's Bing isn't such a failure after all - mglauco
http://mashable.com/2015/06/30/bing-not-losing-money/

======
themoogle
from the article "Six years after Microsoft launched Bing and lost billions of
dollars in a long-shot attempt to take on Google, Microsoft appears to be
nearing a significant milestone: the Bing search engine is no longer bleeding
cash. " No where does the article state they have even started to gain back
the costs lol

------
socceroos
Yes it is. The only place it's got traction is USA, and the USA is steadily
becoming less of a global influence. That's not hyperbole, surely.

In a game where the user is key, having a small slice of the user pie gets you
nowhere.

